# Bathroom paint Color



## ssla (May 15, 2007)

:thumbup: We are remodeling our entire bathroom, green board and everything. We have purchased 8x8 tile in black and white for the floor, with silver accent. Also we are tiling up the wall about 4 ft. with white 9x12. I was just wondering what paint color in what finish would look the best?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

This is a really a wide open canvas. There isn't much that would not go with the traditional style of the bath. My personal preference is stay w/ lighter, cheerier colors for baths in which the main shower is located - It really sets a nice tone to the day to wake up and shower in a happy colored room. For this I like yellows and baby blues, maybe shades of orange and sometimes purples. For other baths, I would still personally avoid darker colors but deep colors to me are ok. Maybe light greys or a taupe. 

Use a good quality paint specifically for bath and kitchens. Personally, I never stray from Sherwin WIlliams or Ben Moore.


----------



## lightson (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys

Actually I am having similar trouble working for this swedish client of mine.
I need to decor his living room. Not that big but fairly open. He is planning to get some gloomy touch. I have less idea on what he really wants to. I have to send some samples of color or maybe combination of colors for me tomorrow noon. So can you guys help me out on how to make a combination of colors giving gloomy looks...

Thanks for your time

Sheena


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

So, you have black and white to start with. NOW is the time for fabrics, not paint colors. Find either the ready made shower draping that you will be hanging OR, my choice would be to get fabric and make whatever shower/bath treatments that will be and maker your wall color follow something that is in the fabric. It would create an extra dilemma if you chose some lovely color, painted, and then tried to find bath accessories to work with it. Just as a suggestion, to allow more light in the bath area, I hang a clear heavy curtain for when actually using the shower and a second rod with the decorative fabric treatment, allowing it to stay open during the shower. I often add a THIRD rod with a top treatment, one that covers the hardware, stays in place all of the time, and gives a really finished look to it all. this can be simple, flat, tailered, or really elaborate with swags and braid and roping and beads - it's all about YOUR design comfort level.


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

ditto on the pp. I would find your shower curtain and accessories and pick a color based off of that.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree you need to find the things with the fewest choices first (the accessories as mentioned) since there are thousands of paint colours.

Meanwhile, I am doing something similar in my bathroom (which is tiny). There is white tile floor and white tile around the shower and as wainscotting 4' high around the rest. I am painting the walls black and the ceiling a grey. All the other trim will be white. It may sound odd but it will be very dramatic and make accessories and pictures really stand out.

I guess the lesson is you also need to decide what feel you want in the bathroom. Some like spa, some like cozy, some like drama and when you figure out what you want that will really help you head in the right colour direction.

Lightson I have zero idea of what 'gloomy' might mean when it comes to picking colours since the word is very subjective. What I consider dramatic you might say is gloomy. What someone thinks is urban contemporary someone else might say is gloomy. So if you could provide more info it might be easier for people to help.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

*colors*

Right, there is no such thing as a bad color or a gloomy color or a happy color. The way they are used tells the story. Every shade of every color can be used well or poorly. If you stick with the black/white thing and just do spots of color and terrific silver pieces - wow, what an impact. Silver is experiencing a resurgence, being re-purposed (new word and I love it). For example, a beautiful wine coaster is just the right size for a paper towel holder in the kichen or a t.p. holder in the bath. Oh, and I like cutting into the sheet rock and making recessed niches in tiny bathrooms. You can put the t.p. in a niche, as well as spa items or a perfume bottle collection, all visible from face on, but not cluttering up the vision from the side. In a tiny bathroom, what you see when you open the door can be too busy and contribute to that claustrophobic feeling. Pushing the dimensions back to the back of the niches increases both actual AND visual space.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The original post is over 4 years old. Hope color choices have been made by now.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

awe, she is just trying to help.


----------



## Percival1 (Jul 14, 2011)

The light blue col,or or sky blue co,or is the bet color for the bathroom paint,.koozie


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

A gray might be nice, but will look extremely drab. Sky blue would look great!


----------

